# R.I.P NX1600, parts for sale...



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

I just wanted to let you guys know that I no longer am a nissan owner as a garbaged truck ran into me two weeks ago.... My car is totaled, but I was ok. 
This is not an add, but I just wanted to give you guys the heads up that I will be selling my parts on Ebay starting today. I would rather it be someone from this forum that buys my parts than some unknown person because at least I know that these parts will go to someone that enjoys them thoroughly. Thank you. Even if my car got totaled, I will keep doing solo 1, solo 2 and lapping all summer long. No to find a new car.... 

BTW, the parts that I am selling are the JWT ECU and JWT S1 cams 

This is probably not the correct section to post this thread, but because it had a double meaning, I did not know where else to post it. Hope you understand my grieving.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 29, 2004)

I noticed that you live right in Montreal and I could be interested in some parts from your car, only if you have a manual tranny. I'm looking to do a auto to manual swap. Good to here that you're ok!


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

Mighty said:


> I noticed that you live right in Montreal and I could be interested in some parts from your car, only if you have a manual tranny. I'm looking to do a auto to manual swap. Good to here that you're ok!


Yes I did have a manual tranny, but it is already sold. If you live in MTL and drive a Nissan, you shoulde check out www.npclub.com
:cheers:


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Does your car have a digital instrument panel? Ill take that if it fits into the b13 sentra...


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

Jed118 said:


> Does your car have a digital instrument panel? Ill take that if it fits into the b13 sentra...


I think it does, but I am not certain. However, taking the instrument cluster is a complecated job.... PM me to tell me how much you would be willing to offer.


----------



## LLavi_LNX (Jun 2, 2004)

If yours have T-TOPS in good shape, im very interested in purchase them, please send information to: [email protected] you can also send details and pictures.


----------

